# Crib slat joints to rail



## bobbyt8888 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm planning a crib design for my grand-daughter. I'm considering the various joints to use to secure the slats to the top and bottom rails.

Among the traditional options are mortise and tenon or a dado groove running the length of the rail with spacers in between each slat.

The slats will be 3/8" thick and 2" wide. Is there a good reason not to simply butt them to the top and bottom rails and secure them with two sheet metal screws through the rails into each end of the slat (4 screws per slat)?

With eleven slats or so, that's a lot of hardware holding the assembly together although I realize it's not exactly a fine woodworking technique.

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

bobbyt8888 said:


> ... and secure them with two *sheet metal* screws ...


Perhaps a bit of clarification is needed here. What material did you plan on using to make the crib?


----------



## bobbyt8888 (Dec 21, 2015)

Improv said:


> Perhaps a bit of clarification is needed here. What material did you plan on using to make the crib?


I'm using poplar to match the other pieces in the room.


----------



## RustikCustom (Nov 24, 2015)

Whatever you do just make sure its solid there is strict regulation on these types of things id hate to hear that something went terribly wrong god forbid


----------



## bobbyt8888 (Dec 21, 2015)

Agreed.

I'm trying to decide among the three techniques. I think they would be equally strong but the screws may loosen up over time. Not a major concern since tightening them again would only involve removing a single moulding on each rail.

I'm not crazy about the look of the dado/inserts method so I think it's between the standard M&T and the screws.

Also looking for the standards document. I found one source on the ASTM.org site but it costs $50.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bobby
I suggest you cut the dados on the top and bottom rails and forget the screws. It will look much better. 
Use a small round-over bit on all your edges prior to assembly and sanding.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Bobby
> I suggest you cut the dados on the top and bottom rails and forget the screws. It will look much better.
> Use a small round-over bit on all your edges prior to assembly and sanding.


Agreed. Making the inserts to go between slats would not be difficult. With a good finishing job nobody will ever see that they are there.

George


----------



## bobbyt8888 (Dec 21, 2015)

Toolman50 said:


> Bobby
> I suggest you cut the dados on the top and bottom rails and forget the screws. It will look much better.
> Use a small round-over bit on all your edges prior to assembly and sanding.


Thanks for your inputs Toolman and George. 

The screws would be completely hidden once I cover the top of the rail with a cap piece so I think it would look exactly like the M&T. You are probably correct though about the look of the inserts being not noticeable.

I was even thinking about making the inserts intentionally protrude a tiny bit for a stylistic detail. Fitting them to the radiused edge of the slats may be another complication though. Have to think on that one...

-- Bob


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I would set up a jig for a router to cut a mortise for each slat. Use a router bit of the same radius as the edge profile of your slats. If you make the jig correctly you will get a perfect fit.


----------



## bobbyt8888 (Dec 21, 2015)

BZawat said:


> I would set up a jig for a router to cut a mortise for each slat. Use a router bit of the same radius as the edge profile of your slats. If you make the jig correctly you will get a perfect fit.


I like that idea. It eliminates having to cut shoulders on the tenons. I will have to put a stop on the jig to make sure each mortise length is exactly right.

Thanks.
Bob


----------

